# EcoSmart 6 in. 9.5-Watt (65W) LED Downlight By Cree - $24.97



## easytim (Jun 7, 2012)

EcoSmart 6 in. 9.5-Watt (65W) LED Downlight(E)* 
Model # ECO-575L
Store SKU # 499485

In St. Louis - Home Depot has these at all stores for $24.97 each they were $39.97

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...0053&langId=-1&keyword=ecosmart&storeId=10051

I bought 23 of these at this price, I'm going to build a new home and it will have 100% LED lighting.

The Home Depot I went to, also gave me $25.00 off, if I opened a charge account.



.


----------



## BM_lol (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi is the discount ($40 to $25) from in-store instant rebates or utility mail-in rebates?
Because I see from San Francisco stores, they're still $40.


----------



## easytim (Jun 18, 2012)

BM_lol said:


> Hi is the discount ($40 to $25) from in-store instant rebates or utility mail-in rebates?
> Because I see from San Francisco stores, they're still $40.



This is a in store instant rebate, only in store

no mail in on-line orders


----------

